
Google, Industry Try to Water Down First U.S. Data-Privacy Law - donohoe
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-04/google-industry-try-to-water-down-first-u-s-data-privacy-law
======
Despegar
CCPA is already a mediocre privacy law compared to GDPR. It's basically DNT,
an opt-out system. But at least it's an improvement from the status quo.

Anyone that competes with the ad-tech giants should be putting their lobbying
efforts against their attempt to weaken it.

~~~
harry8
Or as a nation, maybe focus on weakening the effect of lobbying and regulatory
capture. The threat posed by this endemic corruption us real.

~~~
tssva
Would this include weakening the effect of lobbying for privacy protection or
just things you happen to disagree with?

~~~
harry8
Shouldn't be lobbying. Should be _electing_ representatives based on a
_platform_ like a _democracy._

The Gerrymander is lethal forcing the lobbying which money then wins. That's a
terrible way to govern.

